# I left my freeze dried Bloodworms (frozen) out for 13.5 hours. are they still good?



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

I bought a few things a petsmart and I accidentally left the bloodworms I bought in the bag from exactly 9:30 am to 11:00 pm. room temp was 74 degrees F, they look fine but I dont want to make my fish sick. can I still feed them to my fish? thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't risk it for $5. Throw them out. Someone else had that here once and fed them anyway and it killed a number of fish.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Don't risk it for $5. Throw them out. Someone else had that here once and fed them anyway and it killed a number of fish.


thanks man appreciate it. yea i was hoping that someone had already done the trial and error on this. throwing them out as soon as im done typing this =( .


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That sucks! I'd toss 'em too!

I left mine out for an hour or two before and re-froze them and everything is fine, but never that long. Wouldn't risk it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I get nervous when i buy them and have to get them home without thawing.

I agree,throw them out.


----------

